# 

## dog80

,       ,      , .

         ,     .       .

      .             ,       ,       ,          TN-C-S.

                        .

       1,5 mm2

            .                      .                   .

         .

----------

bchris (26-09-15), 

Lord Vek (26-09-15), 

nupogodi (29-09-15), 

sakisr (26-09-15)

----------


## lepouras

1:1                              .

----------

(06-10-15), 

bchris (26-09-15), 

FILMAN (28-09-15)

----------


## dog80

> 1:1                              .



!

----------


## finos

cool very nice  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

dpg80
     ,      
   / 1:1

----------

stam1982 (26-09-15), 

xsterg (26-09-15)

----------


## xsterg

!  ,   ? 
                        ?               / 1:1     .

----------


## lepouras

.     schneider.   ?            siemens

----------


## picdev

> !  ,   ? 
>                         ?               / 1:1     .



    ,      ?
     ?     3   siemens        20  ,        :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

> !  ,   ?



T  ..    Merlin Gerin ()

----------


## Sted

, .

        ,     .

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## dog80

> σοβαρο ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο εβαλες! μα καλα, που τα βρηκες? 
> επίσης αφου προκειται για επιδειξη δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιησεις και εναν ετοιμο τυποποιημενο πινακα οπου τα παντα θα ειναι κλεισμενα μεσα με ασφαλεια? επίσης θα πρεπει να προβλεψεις πως θα στερεωσεις και πως θα ασφαλισεις και τον μ/τ 1:1 που ειπε ο μιχαλης πριν.



Τα Schneider τα πουλάει ο Καφκάς. Τα πήρα γιατι ήταν τα φτηνότερα  :Lol: 

Η ιδέα του μ/σ απομόνωσης δέν με ενθουσιάζει σε αυτή την εφαρμογή αλλά ούτε γενικότερα στις εγκαταστάσεις. Αν δημιουργηθεί κάποιο σφάλμα καλωδίωσης σου έρχεται η ηλεκτροπληξία απο κεί που δέν το περιμένεις.

Τυποποιημένο πίνακα δέν ήθελα γιατι αφενός η χαρά της δημιουργίας, αφετέρου γιατι ακριβώς η ιδέα του project είναι να είναι τα πάντα χύμα και να φαίνονται, και επιπλέον να είναι εύκολη η αλλαγή των ραγουλικων.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη βάζοντας έναν μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεσαι για το πώς μπαίνει σωστά το φις στην πρίζα και επίσης κάνοντας μια αληθινή διαρροή στον ξύλινο πίνακά σου δεν θα πέφτει το ρελέ του σπιτιού σου. Για να τα πετύχεις αυτά, θα πάρεις ένα μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης, και θα γειώσεις (στην πρίζα από την οποία παίρνεις ρεύμα) το ένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντός του. Από το σημείο αυτό θα ξεκινήσουν δύο καλώδια: ένα μπλε που θα περάσει μέσα από το ρελέ που θα βάλεις στον ξύλινο πίνακα και θα είναι ο ουδέτερός σου, και ένα κιτρινοπράσινο που θα είναι η γείωσή σου. Το άλλο άκρο του δευτερεύοντος θα είναι η φάση. Προσοχή, ο μετασχηματιστής εδώ δεν θα σου προσφέρει προστασία από ηλεκτροπληξία αν πιάσεις τον πόλο αυτόν (αφού στην ουσία είναι φάση), απλώς σου επιτρέπει αυτά που σου είπα στην αρχή, δηλαδή να βάζεις με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το φις στην πρίζα και όταν κάνεις διαρροές να πέφτει μόνο το ρελέ του ξύλινου πίνακα και όχι αυτό του σπιτιού.

----------

